# Mit einem Applet eine txt-Datei einlesen und ausgeben.



## alphaChill (20. Sep 2007)

Moin an alle,

flogendes: ich bin gerade dabei mit Eclipse ein Applet zu erstellen, mit dem man txt-Dateien einlesen und erzeugen kann. Das ganz funktioniert auch so weit ganz gut, allerdings nur solange, das Applet unter Eclipse ausgeführt wird. Wenn ich das ganze im Browser testen möchte (lokal), dann wird eine Datei im Nichts erstellt 

Auch wenn ich "eineEingabeDatei = new FileReader("C:\beitraege.txt");" auf diese Weise den Pfad mit angebe, wird die Datei nicht erzeugt.

Was dann gleichzeitig auch noch interessant zu wissen wäre, wo ich den Pfad angeben kann, damit das Programm auch weiß, wo es die Datei zum Einlesen wiederfindet...


Hier habe ich mal den Programmcode hochgeladen: main.ma.funpic.de/ebayupload/javagb.rar


Gruß alphaChill


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Sep 2007)

alphaChill hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich "eineEingabeDatei = new FileReader("C:\beitraege.txt");" auf diese Weise den Pfad mit angebe, wird die Datei nicht erzeugt.


Mit einem FileReader kann man keine Dateien erzeugen, damit kann man aus einem Character-Stream Zeichen lesen.


----------



## alphaChill (25. Sep 2007)

Oh, sry, da hatte ich wohl unüberlegt gepostet bzw. nicht richtig aufgepasst... aber auch in meiner Thread-Klasse in der ich das FileWriter-Objekt habe "eineAusgabeDatei = new FileWriter("./Schreibedatei.txt");" wird, wenn ich das Applet exportiere bzw. in eine Page einbaue nicht erzeugt und auch nicht beschrieben 

Hab das ganze auch mal in 'ne normale Application gepackt und als Jar-Datei-Exportiert... leider auch ohne Erfolg 
In der Entwicklungsumgebung läuft es ohne Probleme... Und ohne nicht, die Java-Konsole unter Windows zeigt mir auch keine Fehler an...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Sep 2007)

Nur wenn dein Applet signiert ist kannst du auf das Dateisystem des Clients zugreifen.
Näheres in den FAQ.


----------



## alphaChill (25. Sep 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis... die SignTool.bat habe ich auch gleich bearbeitet und ausgführt. Zum Testen mal überall das gleiche PW eingegeben. Allerding würde ich gern ein anderes nehmen, wenn ich das ganze online stelle. Kann die PWs noch ändern? Denn wenn ich die jar-Datei lösche und einen unsignierte in das Verzeichnis zu SignTool.bat reinkopiere und dann andere PWs nehme regaiert er nicht auf meine Eingabe bzw. gibt nur das hier aus:


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Sep 2007)

Das geht.
Dazu musst du aus dem Verzeichnis _C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<Dein Name>_ die Datei _.keystore_ löschen.


----------



## alphaChill (26. Sep 2007)

Dank dir! Hat problemlos funktioniert


----------

